# Hello Everyone



## tallula.d (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi, I am returning to this forum after many years. I used to spend a lot of time on this forum about seven years ago. I have moved around a lot since my daughter was born and I am now finally in a home I am buying and I can finally start haunting my house again. I am planning on haunting my yard this Halloween and I have to completely start from scratch. I am going to start working on props in May when my college classes are over. So far my theme ideas are the following:

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
Sasquatch
Jaws

```

```
Day of the Dead

I want to go with one of these I just haven't decided which yet. I lived in a rental a year ago and I did an Edgar Alan Poe haunt theme, but I couldn't go as crazy as I wanted to because it wasn't my house.

I already have a million ideas brewing in my head for these themes, just have to make the decision on which. I am glad to be back on the forum and I can't wait to hear everyone's ideas!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, tallula Who were you known as seven years ago here?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## tallula.d (Apr 14, 2015)

I was tallula_g way back when, then I got a divorce and hence tallula.d (went back to my maiden name).


----------



## tallula.d (Apr 14, 2015)

I also used to post on the Halloween Forum under the same name tallula_g.


----------



## tallula.d (Apr 14, 2015)

My man threw in another yard haunt idea today since he works as a pest control tech, 

Creepy bug man yard

Some ideas: a giant bug in an actual bed (bedbug), cockroach infestation, spiders, bee attack, rat swarm, giant ants, skeleton dressed as bug man with backpack sprayer.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome home. Let us know when you decide on a theme and we'll throw ideas at you.


----------



## tallula.d (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh and it was supposed to be

Jaws 
Day of the Dead

Not a combo of the two!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought you meant Jaws Day of the Dead and thought, Yea, a new idea. Then I thought ???, how are you going to do that.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome back!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Back!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey & Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

*insert Welcome Back Kotter song Welcome BACK!


----------



## ljr (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back!

Sharksquatch! The next big SyFy movie!


----------

